# MLB Back on XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Major League Baseball is back in full swing on XM Satellite Radio, the official satellite
radio network of MLB.

The 2006 MLB season officially begins with Opening Day on April 2 as the World Series
champion Chicago White Sox host the Cleveland Indians at U.S. Cellular Field. Baseball
fans across the country can listen to their favorite teams all season long on XM, which airs
live play-by-play coverage of games for every MLB team throughout the season.

This month, XM broadcasted every game of the inaugural World Baseball Classic from
cities across the globe, culminating with the WBC championship game today at PETCO
Park in San Diego. XM is also broadcasting select Spring Training match-ups live from
Florida and Arizona.

MLB games are carried live on XM channels 176 - 189, with Spanish play-by-play on MLB
En Espanol (XM channel 190). Also, XM is the home of MLB Home Plate on channel 175,
the only national, year-round talk radio channel devoted solely to baseball.

MLB Home Plate has an all-star line-up of talent, including baseball legend Cal Ripken, who
hosts the weekly XM show "Ripken Baseball" with his brother and fellow MLB veteran Bill
Ripken. New York Yankees shortstop Derek Jeter recently signed on to make regular guest
appearances on MLB Home Plate programs.

The newest member of the MLB Home Plate broadcast team is former major leaguer Orestes
Destrade. XM said that Destrade will co-host MLB Home Plate's popular morning program
"Baseball This Morning" with Mark Patrick and Buck Martinez. Destrade debuted on XM in
2005 as an on-air host for MLB En Espanol. Destrade recently joined ESPN as an analyst
for "Baseball Tonight."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

:joy: :joy: :joy:


----------

